
Evernote CEO: 'We let our users down' with privacy policy change - sorokod
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3151390/privacy/evernote-ceo-we-let-our-users-down-with-privacy-policy-change.html
======
TheGrumpyBrit
I've been half-heartedly looking at moving my notes to a self-hosted solution
for some time. I'd have a look, play with a few approaches, then give up
because there doesn't seem to be anything quite as polished as Evernote out
there. Even when I switched to Linux as my primary OS, it only compelled me to
drop to the free tier, because my use case rarely involved the desktop client
anyway.

Now, I think the time has come to finally make a move. It's not so much the
half apology - "We really tactically communicated in about as poor a way as we
could" doesn't sound like "This was a really bad idea and we're not going to
do it anymore" to me. It's more about my belief that, when a company suggests
something like this, there's already a cultural belief that this is OK, and
once you've made that belief public, you can't really backtrack and still keep
my trust.

~~~
FreezerburnV
What are you planning on moving to? I'm not currently aware of anything
(except maybe OneNote, which can't be self-hosted, isn't open source, and
doesn't work on Linux) that has a similar feature set to Evernote.
Particularly for what I tend to use it for: capturing web pages so I never
lose certain content, "scanning" documents into it, searchable OCR, and
available no matter what I'm using (iOS, website for Linux, and desktop client
for Windows. my use case is probably a bit more ecletic than a lot of people
though...) being the primary things.

If you find anything that can fit what I use Evernote for, I would love to
hear about it. At this point in time, I'm willing to trade the potential
privacy issues for the convenience of what is offered. Especially since, right
now, even if an employee of Evernot could potentially look at notes of mine,
they've still said that my notes belong to me and they aren't selling off data
mining rights to other companies.

~~~
newsat13
I have been using [https://meemo.minimal-space.de/](https://meemo.minimal-
space.de/) . Obviously, no where close to evernote functionality but it covers
the basic 'remember the milk' case.

